# Windows Media Player/VLC. [mp4.]



## Searda512 (Feb 26, 2013)

Dear TSF,

I downloaded about 150 movies (leagally paid for).
because, I wanted a increase, in pixel quality.

The videos are missing, frame-rate and appear choppy.

1. I updated Windows 10 drivers, and GPU.
2. I have the latest version of VLC media player (i think?)

Is there a setting in VLC or Windows media player, that will smooth ths out?

I can post, the properties menu on bit rate, and data rate, if that
will be of assistance.


Thank you,
Searda :grin:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There is this that I found https://wiki.videolan.org/VSG:Video:Choppy/ you might find other suggestions within the links to the left.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

What are your full system specs? If you do not know what I'm asking, follow the link in my signature for a tutorial on how to post your full system specifications. I personally prefer and recommend the Speccy method.


----------



## Searda512 (Feb 26, 2013)

@Stancestans

How do I remove, the Windows User serial, so.. I can post the Speccy file
Anonymously.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Searda512 said:


> @Stancestans
> 
> How do I remove, the Windows User serial, so.. I can post the Speccy file
> Anonymously.


Use the Publish Snapshot option under the File menu, then post the url/link in your next reply.


----------



## Searda512 (Feb 26, 2013)

http://speccy.piriform.com/results/dJNEzf1ejGkEg6gEbMlTOic


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

> I wanted a increase, in pixel quality.


Please explain what you mean by that?


----------



## Searda512 (Feb 26, 2013)

@bassfisher6522

my system can handle 1080p just fine..., good.

i-7 4500 intel CPU
Nvidia 850m GPU
16gb ram

I contacted the vendor, of the MP4 files, and they said they should be OK.


To answer your question,*As advertised*


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Could you post what the advertised and actual rates are, downloads do not always go well and some corruption can occur though this is not a frequent occurence it can happen.
I am not saying it did or has just that it can.


----------



## Searda512 (Feb 26, 2013)

I have vlc media player, where do i find, your requested information?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Read the info and links in post 2 above.


----------

